# my first pierced bowl --- should I use the pedestal ?



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I tried two totally new type (for me) projects recently. A winged bowl and a pierced bowl. The winged bowl turned out to the a learning experience (OH what a learning experience :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile and I was left with nothing but a nubbin which was like a really small bowl. The pierced bowl turned out OK, though I'm not all that thrilled with it.

I'm torn about whether or not to use the nubbin left from the winged bowl (padauk) as a pedestal for the pierced bowl (cypress).

This is all pretty raw and the bowl is just sitting on the pedestal for now. It all has one coat of shellac and I still have to do a tiny bit of clean-out inside some of the piercings just to get rid of some fuzzies. The bowl is 3" high and almost 4" at the widest and the pedestal is 5" at the wide bottom and 1.5" high

What do you think? Pedestal? No pedestal? Just hide the whole damn thing in a closet and forget about it?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of piercing bowls, but that's nice. Especially with the pedestal. Adds an elegant touch. Finish that sucker up and put a candle inside it. If you still don't like it, send it to me:blink:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work Paul. I'm gonna say keep the pedestal. Everyone has to start somewhere, and there will come a time when you will look at that bowl and appreciate it for what it is, a nicely turned bowl. Awesome stuff.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

No need to take up closet space send it to me I will hide it for you.

Really though nice work, I like the pedestal.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Really nice bowl. I like the idea of the pedestal but for my taste it's just too big for the piece. Can you remount and turn it smaller? The bowl should sit gently on it and not look as though it is in it. A smaller base would show more of the curved bowl's bottom, especially with the dramatically darker wood.
My 2 cents.
-- Norm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not a turner... and that's pretty cool looking!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

WeekendTurner said:


> Really nice bowl. I like the idea of the pedestal but for my taste it's just too big for the piece. Can you remount and turn it smaller? The bowl should sit gently on it and not look as though it is in it. A smaller base would show more of the curved bowl's bottom, especially with the dramatically darker wood.
> My 2 cents.
> -- Norm


Not a bad idea. I may do that. The size was one of the things that made me slightly dislike the pedestal, although I do like the color contrast.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice bowl I would go without the base.


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice looking bowl.I like it with the pedestal;Mack


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, the general consensus seems to be go with the base and with the idea of turning it down a bit so it's less intrusive, I think I'll go with the base.

Thanks for the good feedback. I'll post another pic when I get it finished.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I know nothing of art but I like the looks of it. That said, I like the bowl by itself better as the base seems to draw attention away from it. Like others suggested I would make the base a smaller diameter. I would also consider ebonizing the base instead of the red color, or add one row of small piercings at the bottom of the base to tie the two together.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

My vote doesn't count now, but I'm waiting to see the finished product!:yes:

P.S. I'd have voted for a smaller version of the base...:laughing:

p


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

The pierced bowl has a very attractive form.

How about turning a small toroid of padauk for the pedestal? I'm thinking of something that would look like a thin doughnut, the bowl sitting in the center hollow. Or not.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> The pierced bowl has a very attractive form.
> 
> How about turning a small toroid of padauk for the pedestal? I'm thinking of something that would look like a thin doughnut, the bowl sitting in the center hollow. Or not.


That strikes me as a good idea, but I just finished returning the pedestal shown and I'm going with that for now. I like your idea though and will keep it in mind if I ever do this kind of thing again.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> The pierced bowl has a very attractive form.
> How about turning a small toroid of padauk for the pedestal? I'm thinking of something that would look like a thin doughnut, the bowl sitting in the center hollow. Or not.


OT
Learning about woodturning AND increasing my vocabulary…:thumbsup: now what could be better than that?

Does *toroid *have anything to do with the woodturning vortex? Maybe not but I did find this while looking up the word...so I had to watch. :smile: _Extraordinary Toroidal Vortices_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyTOcfF99o


----------



## fgvanatta (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice bowl, and interesting variations in the piercing. Leave the base with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

NCPaladin said:


> _Extraordinary Toroidal Vortices_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyTOcfF99o


That's a fun video ... I once went diving with a divemaster who sometimes rolled onto his back and made bubble-rings. Never could figure out how to do it myself (besides, I find there are more interesting things to do when I'm diving the coral reefs :laughing


----------



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

I really, really like the bowl -- I think the pedestal should be smaller, as others have said. However, I think the bowl would be very nice without a pedestal.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

I love the pierced bowl, nice job.As for the base, I would turn something with the same kind of wood that would compliment the pierced bowl more , something with a chalice type bottom, would be more fitting, is just my opinion, maybe pierce the bottom too. Again, nice work. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Piercing looks good. What did you use for the piercing? I'll agree that the base needs to be a little smaller. Also what about a small pierced lid to top it off. Just a thought.
Donny


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

don716 said:


> Piercing looks good. What did you use for the piercing? I'll agree that the base needs to be a little smaller. Also what about a small pierced lid to top it off. Just a thought.
> Donny


I used a dremel tool with a 1/8" cylindrical diamond-studded bit (well, it SAYS it's diamond studded but I bought a box of about 25 of them at HF for about $20 so I'm dubious). I make surface gouges like little channels, about 1/4" long and work them down to where they go through then turn the tool perpendicular to the surface and open up the hole. 

For some reason I have a personal antipathy to lids and never do them.


----------

